# puertos paralelos



## pablomadoery (Jul 23, 2007)

necesito realizar el siguiente proyecto:
en un display debe aparecer un led prendido . cuando aprieto la flechita derecha del teclado la luz debe girar hacia la derecha.... cuando aprieto la izquierda a la izquierda. cuando aprieto el + debe girar mas rapido cada vez que apriete el +. y lo contrario cuendo apriete el menos..... tengo que usar el lenguaje c. y sacarlo por los puertos paralelos a un display.... tengo entendido que tengo que usar un buffer.... me podrian por favor explicar como hacer el programa ... o hacerlo y explicarlo.... y decirme como hacer este proyecto porque soy un nabo ..... gracias por su ayuda


----------



## ciri (Jul 26, 2007)

qures que lo haga yo tambien??.

jaja. (chiste).


nose.. en VB.. te podria decir..
no uno C#:


----------



## jalva (Jul 28, 2007)

El display podría ser así...?
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lptmonit/index.htm

En cuanto al soft.... 
Si la pc tiene Nt, Win2000, Xp o Vista necesitas un driver para sacar los datos por al puerto paralelo, como por ejemplo:
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/software/io.zip
y usar un compilador C para hacer el programa....

deberás poner en el mismo directorio el archivo io.dll y tu programa para que funcione.

espero te sirva...

Jalva


----------



## rogerfrango (Jul 28, 2007)

Alguien me puede colaborar, el problema es que tengo una impresora Laser con conector USB, y tengo un software que trabaja bajo DOS y sistema de información reconoce las impresoras que esta en el puerto LPT y por razones ya conocidas el DOS no reconoce la impresora en USB, me comentaron que hay adaptador de Serial a USB o que se puede hacer en este caso para que mi software pueda reconocer a la impresora, ya que necesito imprimir unas facturas por con esta impresora.


----------



## jalva (Jul 28, 2007)

rogerfrango, creo que esto se va a moderacion en minutos ....
pero te contesto...!

Una impresora USB no funcionará bajo DOS, y no hay adaptador que valga.
Si el caso es que el programa (bajo DOS) corre en una Pc con Win 95 o superior (con soporte USB) puedes hacer algo.
redirige la impresion a un archivo .prn y luego lo imprimes bajo windows con la impresora Usb
Los puertos Usb están soportados desde la segunda version de win95.
Pero no es una buena solución.


----------

